
Spotify and AncestryDNA users can now generate DNA based personalized playlists - haraball
https://www.bustle.com/p/spotify-ancestrydna-users-can-now-generate-personalized-playlists-based-on-their-dna-heritage-results-11957587
======
qaisjp
This is actually crazy. So I'm guessing this suggests playlists based on
"similar people" in the most literal sense?

